# Losing Teeth



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

As Kubrick is my first dog ever, I have some questions about his puppy teeth. He has so far lost three teeth (two of which he swallowed, LOL) and I was wondering if anyone can tell me how many more he's supposed to lose? I know that he needs to lose all of his baby canines (like I said, he's lost three so there's one more to go), but are there any other teeth that are supposed to go?

Also, when do the new teeth start to grow in? Kubrick's have yet to appear, though I think I see areas where the gum is "bulging" like there's a tooth about to come out, but I might be imagining it. Anyone know how long I have to wait until his adult teeth come in? :brushteeth:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Count yourself lucky that he has lost them before the others came in. Most of us have experienced where both sets are in together & the vet needs to interveen. I dont know how many they actually lose but it always makes me smile when I find one on the floor, as if my baby is growing up.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know what you mean, Laurie. I have one of Kodi's that I carry in my wallet. DH thinks I have really lost it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have one of scudders baby teeth only because my dog sitter found it. All the rest I guess he swallowed. I know at 6 months old his adult teeth weren't quite all in yet but close.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote swallowed all his teeth. I figured this was one of those things that God takes care of..lol so I never went to the vet. For a while his canines came in as doubles but then finally the both fell out. He's got all his teeth now.. Just like kids all of the teeth must go and new ones come in.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I know what you mean, Laurie. I have one of Kodi's that I carry in my wallet. DH thinks I have really lost it.


If your hubby thinks YOU'VE lost it, he would call the men in the white coats for me! I have ten of Rufus' baby teeth laid out on top of our piano! They're next to a turkey egg my sons best friend gave him along with some feathers. The whole display looks like I'm trying to cast a spell or something. 

Lina, If he's lost the canines... those long sharp ones right?... then he's most likely lost more than you think! I believe they replace the tiny front teeth first. Rufus is still getting in some of his adult teeth but I think he's lost all the baby teeth now. He's 6 months old today.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Yoyo is just a week past 5 months but I believe that he's replaced all of his baby teeth; the two upper canines look to be about 1/2 way grown. I was so horrified when his first canine fell out because I didn't know that those were supposed to fall out too!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

O.k. I was getting on here to start on a thread on loosing teeth and I was glad to see that one was started. I just noticed today that Jillee lost two teeth. I do not know which ones they are. I am going to take a picture of them. Does she loose all her puppy teeth then all new ones come in? I was so proud of her and then I was sad because my baby is growing up!!!!!!!! She was chewing on a treat and I noticed it. Then I was getting things ready for bed and found another one. Is it usual that she may not what to eat at times? I tried to get her to eat her dinner and she did not want to. We are going to add a little water to it in the morning so maybe it will be easier for her. I wonder if the doggie fairy will come????? I may put a little treat in there when she wakes up!!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

yes the teeth fall out just like ours it does scare people when they dont now that happens my daughter called me to day in a panic saying her puppy lost her tooth she thought she had to take her to the vet LOL


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

ok thanks a bunch I asked my husband if I should call the vet and see probably not!!!! That is why I love this forum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes it is a great form you can take what you want and leave the rest . You will get lots of great information here that is for sure


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Megan, yes Jillee will lose all of her puppy teeth and adult ones will come in. As Trish said, it's hard to notice some of them falling... Kubrick probably did have some fall off and I just didn't notice.

As far as not eating at times, that's also normal. Just give her the same thing at the next scheduled meal. If she's hungry, she'll eat. Good luck!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok I hope she will eat her breakfeast this mornig!!! I hate it when she does not eat her meals...I feel so bad but it is her choice. When I leave she is in her x-pen and she has food and water so if she does get hungry it is there. Although she does not eat it when we are gone.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Donna has ttwo of Tulip's teeth . I had one of Asta 's but someone threw it out ..
Cosmo swallowed all of his I never found one tooth .. Ahnold had all his new ones when I got him .. His teeth are so much smaller than Cosmo's .. he was not much of a chewer then but he is now ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp & Jax were playing a couple of weeks ago & i saw blood on my light colored carpet. At 1st i thought one was hurt but after following the blood trail, it was Jax who lost a tiny front tooth. 

Awwwwwwwwww-my baby is growing up so fast!! His hair already completly covers his eyes-cant see them at all.

But let me tell you, that certainly does not stop him from eating!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus had times of not wanting to eat and not really wanting to play either. Sometimes he would have a couple loose teeth and I could see him pawing at them trying to get them out. Even when he skipped a meal, he never skipped two. Thank goodness they replace the baby teeth pretty quickly. Try wetting a washcloth and freezing it. It makes a nice soother for them.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is missing almost his entire top row.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How funny, is he able to eat like that? You should try to get a picture.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I totally missed this right of passage in my boys life  I was so looking forward to finding the little puppy teeth-- but alas I never found a tooth and when I took them to the vet to be neutered their adult teeth were in. Cash did have hairy teeth though when his new teeth were coming in and he still had his old teeth. Fur would get stuck--- I believe there was a thread about hairy teeth.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

As Missy mentioned, I posted a thread about "teeth blobs" with closeup photos.
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1555
My wife calls them tooth sweaters. Tully stopped getting them with his adult teeth in.

Our dogs lost their teeth and we never found any. We worried a little with Tully as he had both old plus new canines coming in, but all of a sudden the old were gone. He does do a lot of tugging on tug toys, soft toys... and hair of Minka!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Mojito is almost 5.5 months old, and I noticed last week he's already lost 2 front teeth (the tiny ones) and today after training the trainer saw he had small blood dots on his white shorts, a lower front tooth had just been lost because we could see the little blood dot in his gum. He must have swallowed them all because I haven't found any.... Any idea how long until they start loosing their canines? ("fanges".. not sure what to call them in english... we call them "colmillos" in spanish, the 4 big ones)...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ana, I'm not sure about it... it's funny because Kubrick lost all of his canines before he even lost ANY of his back teeth. I guess it differs for every dog. He swallowed some of them and dropped some others. He actually just lost one of his lower molars today and I could tell he had been trying to get rid of it all day, chewing and chewing when there was NOTHING in his mouth. Finally, I noticed the loose tooth and what do you know, it fell out about 30 minutes later! LOL.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Lina,

I will have to wait and see what happens next then. He does chew like crazy, I had never thought of them trying to get rid of a tooth, I just thought of the urge they have just because... I will watch for teeth on the floor and see if I can find at least 1!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

When Rufus would have a loose one bothering him, he would even scrub at his face with a paw to try and get it out. Then I could tell it was really bothering him. I think most dogs swallow then. Rufus would spit them out for me, so I have quite a pile of them!


----------

